# Considering a Nissan Rogue



## BuggLover (Nov 21, 2017)

Hello Everyone!

I am considering buy a used 2015 or 2016 Nissan Rogue and wanted to get some honest owner reviews of the vehicle. I’ve done a lot of research so I know it has good JD Power ratings and gets 4 stars in crash testing ratings. I really enjoyed my test drive, a very smooth and comfortable ride.

What do you really love about the Rogue? Is there anything you absolutely hate? Have you had any major maintenance/reliability concerns? Do you regret your purchase at all?

I’m located in Edmonton, Alberta (Canada) so I'll be looking at the AWD model to help with winter driving.

Thank you!


----------



## Barry_Bernier (Dec 13, 2017)

BuggLover said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am considering buy a used 2015 or 2016 Nissan Rogue and wanted to get some honest owner reviews of the vehicle. I’ve done a lot of research so I know it has good JD Power ratings and gets 4 stars in crash testing ratings. I really enjoyed my test drive, a very smooth and comfortable ride.
> 
> ...


We are on are second Rogue! The first one was a 2008 and it was great! My wife drove it over 100,000 miles with normal recommend maintenance. The only down side was many blind spots and hard on tires, about 40k per set. They do recommend a very expensive fluid change every 30k which we did. We then bought a new 2015 SL AWD same as 2008 same issues but one more. The dual climate control is awful for the passenger! It just stop heating and it's that way on all units per the dealer and they can not fix. She still likes it and it is great in the snow and pretty good on fuel.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ricio01 (Jan 7, 2018)

I have a 2014 rogue Front Wheel Drive . The biggest issue is the Heating system. during the latest cold snap during Christmas 2017 in Calgary, it could not keep up. took way too long to heat the cabin. The second issue is the CVT. When extremely cold , you have to let the transmission warm up before driving or it will not shift up. As a result the engine will rev high until it warms up. Apparently it is part of the safe mode that is built into the car. So do not drive above 50 kms until it warms up. The vehicle is an SV FWD with 53000 kms. I have a good set of winter tires on it and performs extremely well.

Rick


----------



## RogueMan (Oct 29, 2017)

I have a 2017 and have been very pleased with it! Only one complaint, as others have mentioned it has a poor heating system. Very loud, takes forever to heat the cab up and then you have no range of comfort on the dial, its either hot or its not....

Dealer says there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm in the Deep (US) South, so my issues are probably different on my 2014. No problems with heating, but while the AC is adequate, it is not one of the best. Biggest cause of that is the panoramic sunroof. Because it is two panes of glass, they use a thin sheet of cloth as the inside cover. Cars with ordinary sunroofs use an insulated panel. That may not be a problem for you though.
I imagine the heat and cooling limitations are partly due to the interior size. It's a lot to heat or cool.
Other than that, Great SUV. Very good size without being too big. Good gas mileage, very quiet and very comfortable.


----------



## MTLROGUE (Nov 29, 2020)

BuggLover said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am considering buy a used 2015 or 2016 Nissan Rogue and wanted to get some honest owner reviews of the vehicle. I’ve done a lot of research so I know it has good JD Power ratings and gets 4 stars in crash testing ratings. I really enjoyed my test drive, a very smooth and comfortable ride.
> 
> ...


DO YOURSELF A FAVOR!!! Run like hell to a Toyota RAV 4! Don't touch anything Nissan! Just dumped my 2015 with 40000miles on it, a good looking pile of junk. Engine ran roughly, stumbling and throwing a "Check Engine" light. Camshaft and crankshaft position sensors very poorly designed and constructed, leading to early and costly failure. Basically tearing a good part of the engine apart to replace sensors becomes a high labor cost situation. Parts are about $55 each times three, $33 for the cam sensor, and literally hours of labor to make repairs. Then we've got that famous CVT transmission, prone to failure. I live in a cold winter climate, so transmission would not "shift" for 20 minutes until it warmed up, top speed 15 miles an hour, revs howling under your foot. Strange thunking and clunking when shifting from reverse into drive, or little jerks while driving on a highway. Very expensive repair, basically junk the tranny and replace with a new one. So I dumped this one on an unsuspecting dealer, (after zoning out the codes with an OBD reader) and bought a Rav4, with which I am pleased to say, runs like a charm. I owned a 92 Maxima years ago, loved it, a trouble free automobile, but this Rogue is a far cry from that high quality. I'll stick to my Toyotas!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

BuggLover said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am considering buy a used 2015 or 2016 Nissan Rogue and wanted to get some honest owner reviews of the vehicle. I’ve done a lot of research so I know it has good JD Power ratings and gets 4 stars in crash testing ratings. I really enjoyed my test drive, a very smooth and comfortable ride.
> 
> ...


The primary concern is the CVT. Test drive the car and feel for any *juddering action* as you're accelerating the speed and *listen carefully* for any whining sounds especially around 64 KMH (40 MPH). If you hear the whining or feel juddering, walk away from the car. The whining/juddering indicates internal wear; the cost of a CVT replacement is around $4,000 or more. Look at the car maintenance history to see when the CVT fluid was replaced; to enhance longevity, the CVT fluid should always be replaced every 30,000 mi. When the fluid stays in too long, the chemical properties of the fluid get compromised and it can no longer provide that cushion that's so needed between the steel belt and the cones. The fluid has two great enemies, and temperature is only one of them. The other is shearing force generated by normal operation of the belt, which increases on hills or with a load. This gradually breaks down and shortens the long-chain molecules that cushion the belt. You can generally deduce that by looking at the fluid; if it's very dark brown and has a burnt odor, it's shot!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

rogoman said:


> Test drive the car and feel for any *juddering action* as you're accelerating the speed and *listen carefully* for any whining sounds especially around 64 KMH (40 MPH). If you hear the whining or feel juddering, walk away from the car.


Additional tip -- judder will be most pronounced on a moderate to steep incline with light acceleration. Let off the gas at mid-hill, let the car coast momentarily down to 20~30 mph, then apply enough pedal to roll back up to speed. It should transition smoothly. If you feel any shuddering or surging, or the tach starts jumping around without pedal input, that's judder.


----------

